

Have You Ever Wondered How Jet Engines Work? - DevFactor
http://animagraffs.com/inside-a-jet-engine/

======
EpicEng
I'm sure anyone who clicked this link is still wondering if they didn't
already know. A list of parts isn't an explanation of how something works.

